

Ask HN: Should I open source my html5 games? - lessmilk

Hi HN,<p>A few weeks ago I started a pet project: build one new html5 game per week [0]. I already submitted this project to HN, and got a lot of positive feedback [1].<p>A few people asked me to open source my games. That sounds great, but I basically know nothing about open source. Do you have any advice on this? Here are some of my concerns&#x2F;questions:<p>1. I don&#x27;t want to see people submitting my games on various app stores  
2. I&#x27;m not a very good developer, so my code is not super clean    
3. Can opensourcing help me getting more people interested in my project?<p>Thanks for your help!<p>[0] My project: www.lessmilk.com     
[1] Previous HN thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7036486
======
tagabek
1\. If you open source your code, there is always the chance of others
'stealing' it. If this concern is a deal breaker, don't open source it.

2\. With a project like yours, this can be a way to catalog how you've grown
as a developer.

3\. Open sourcing will provide an additional perk for people that might be
interested in your project (especially developers).

------
virtue3
Be careful about open sourcing art as it allows anyone to basically use your
art. You can do a lua style license where they have to mention somewhere that
they got code/art from you and link back to your page.

I'd really recommend using separate licenses for "academic" and "commercial"
use.

